# Pentjak-Silat in Kansas



## GuruJim1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi everyone I just go by Guru Jim. That was the name my first students gave me and I kept it. I have been doing martial arts since I was five years old. I am now a young 35 year old. I have trained in Tjimande, Pukulan Tjiminde, Pangasinan Kali, Chaun Chi Tzuan Gung Fu, and Huc Chung Kuntao. Some of my teacher are but not limited to:

Tony Marcial - Chaun Chi Tzuan / Marcial Triada system of Kali 
Guy Savelli - Huc Chung Kuntao
Al Colangelo - Pukulan Tjiminde / Internal Silat
David Santiago - Kali Silat

These are just some of my main instructors that added so much to my system. Let me just say I'm sorry to the instructors I didn't name. If you want to know more about my system of Pukulan Tjiminde Malay then click on my homepage below, or send me an E-Mail. Thank you, and May God Bless.

http://groups.msn.com/PukulanTjimin.../_whatsnew.msnw


----------



## searcher (May 25, 2005)

Where are you at in Kansas?   I live about 45 min. south of Kansas City.


----------



## GuruJim1 (Dec 28, 2005)

This is to update everyone that I have moved to Gardner, Kansas. I been teaching there of about a month now in private, and semi-private lessons. Searcher sorry I didn't respond but I didn't check this section of the broad. For this I'm truely sorry. If anyone would like to get a hold of me you can e-mail me at gurujim@pukulan.net. 

Take Care,


----------

